# Bale elevator - What kind of motor?



## Erink (Jul 22, 2014)

We are buying a 20' bale elevator that has no motor on it. What kind of (electric) motor do you have on your bale elevator and do you have any recommendations or advice? I've read that others are using anywhere from 1/2 to 2hp. Ours will be going fairly steep but we make our hay light at about 35lbs. Also, I can probably figure it out but if anybody knows of an online how-to or instructions for replacing a motor that would be grand.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I've got 3/4 hp motors on both of mine. Just talking to someone today whose husband put a 2hp and it was launching bales off the end.

Pretty simple make something up to mount the motor onto, I've seen plenty of motors bolted to a board, get a belt and make it tight.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

you don't say what type of elevator this is, but I will assume that it is a skeleton elevator with two 8' sections and a 4'section. I have a 24' skeleton made by NH in the dark ages. was too heavy to move myself so I took 8 feet off and it is still hanging in the shed 6 years later. I run it with an emerson farm duty 1.5 hp motor 110v. Plenty of power. your bigger issue is going to be bales wanting to flip off the elevator if you run it too steep. Do you know what brand it is-if the red sq tubing one, likely a Hayrite and you can buy additional sections at TSC. Are you moving it around or is it staying at your farm. if you are leaving it at your farm, try to find something to make a caddy for it, much easier, just does not work well if you are hauling a lot of trailer loads of hay down the road to different locations.

Strongly recommend you put a cut off switch-I used the pvc moisture proof box with the big red on/off switch. should be on top of the motor where the loader can get to it quickly if clothing etc get tangled in chain or belt. Then a short (several feet) piece of cord with standard 3pt plug. power with heavy duty #12 3 conductor extension cord. Keep both ends free of obstructions and make sure there is a free spot for trash to drop so you are not plugging the motor up with dry trash and yo don't bind the drive pulley.

Good luck


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

do an internet search for hayrite elevators, look at the Farmco brochure. It will give you all sorts of ideas.


----------



## covenanthay (Oct 2, 2009)

Learnings over the years-Use a TEFC motor, short cord, less than 18, inches, mount something like 18 inch bicycle wheels at a point on the elevator so when you pick up the motor end you only have about about 40 pounds and don't let kids drop bales on it unless you like straightening tubing.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I run a 22' JD 200, as steep as the bales will stay on, with a 1/2 hp electric motor, and a 31' JD 200, as steep as the bales will stay on, with a 3/4 hp electric motor! That's pulling 2 bales at a time on the 22' & 3 bales at a time on the 31'. The 22' is a tad faster than the 31' because it was originally the mow conveyor.
HTH, Dave
Oh yeah, both have transports!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

3/4 horse on our 30 ft. Our 40 ft that used to be 60ft has a 1.5 hp. Inclined pretty steep. Geared low, will take them up butt to butt the whole 60 ft if needed.


----------



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

3/4 hp motor on a 24 ft Hayrite. Be sure the motor is enclosed as there is a lot of dust and dirt in the hay barn that will ruin other motors and could start a fire. Short cord and emergency cutoff is recommended. I built mine with rubber tire wheel and hitch so I can tow it with my Ranger.


----------



## Erink (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey thanks everybody! This is great information.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Slowzuki are your motors 1725 or 3450 RPM


----------



## kiteflyingeek (May 15, 2014)

I hope this isn't too late. I just took this photo of the 3/4 hp motor on the 24 ft elevator out in the barn. There is another section so this thing can be extended to 32 ft.

edit: Forgot to mention that we run 2 to 3 bales on it at a time without any issues at all.

--andrew


----------

